# Ever have "Tacky" Epoxy on rod guides?



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Disclaimer: I am not a rod builder but I have built a few.

I am working on some old solid fiberglass baitcasting rods to use in the "Take me back to the old ways" project I am working on. 

Last week I wrapped a couple of rods, a 4-1/2 foot True Temper and a 5-1/2 foot Shakespeare Wonderod. The True Temper rod turned out great. It looks good and preforms just like I like it. 

The Shakespeare rod is another story entirely. The epoxy stayed tacky for 8 days. I was told by several rod builders I had to remove the tacky epoxy, something I really did not want to do. This morning I carefully measured a small amount of Gorilla Glue 2-part Epoxy then diluted it with Acetone to where it was a watery consistency. I applied the watered down Epoxy and let it sit until this evening. It looks good and is hard as nails.

So far-so good. Who knows if the Epoxy is gonna discolor or not? The guide wraps are protected and that is most of what matters to me. The rod is 60 years or more old. Time will tell.

I have several old Pflueger and Shakespeare direct drive reels that I have thoroughly cleaned and lubricated. I can't understand why these reels with no bearings at all cast every bit as well as new reels with as many as 14 Ball bearings.

Now I need to find a couple more 4 or 4-1/2 foot solid glass baitcasting rods.

When accuracy is required, short is good.

This fix worked for me one time. Whether it is permanent or not remains to be seen. It is at least an alternative to removing epoxy and likely having to re wrap the guides.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Never used any of that... wrapped probably 300 rods with flexcoat. It will yellow after a few years it seems.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*I used what was readily available--in my shop.*

I've used Flex-Coat and another product called Hell or High Water and both worked well.

First rod with the Gorilla Epoxy looks pretty good, especially when you consider I don't have a rod turner. It kicked quick enough that it didn't sag.


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

At the end of the day, most 2-parts will yellow. This includes every product I've ever known from Flex Coat. Thread Master is the only finish I've found to be far more resistant to "yellowing" than others. 80% of the time, it doesn't matter. But if I'm doing a white rod, Thread Master is all I will use. 
Glad the Gorilla Glue worked for you! And like you said, the thread is covered, and that's what matters. I've caught lots of fish on rods that have had no finish at all, or a dab of super glue to keep the thread from unraveling. Fish don't seem to notice what the rod looks like.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

When tying flies I use a lot of epoxy based resins that require UV light to cure - I prefer Clear Goo Gel, but there are others out there too. 

They are essentially a 2 part epoxy, with 1 part being the base material and the second part being UV light. The UV light causes the epoxy to cure almost immediately.

When the weather is just too cold, or too hot, or there is too much humidity in the air the cured epoxy will develop a tacky feel.

The easiest solution that I've found is to use a lint free rag and some rubbing (isopropyl) alcohol. It'll usually reduce or eliminate the surface resins that haven't cured fully - thus the tacky feel.

After the area is dry, I'll hit it with some Sally Hansen's Hard As Nails clear finger nail polish.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

This is the general rules for epoxy.......No matter what brand or mix ratio.

There are 2 reasons for epoxy not setting correctly. I've probelly mixed 75gals in my lifetime.

1] Improper mix ratio...... Never alter the mix ratio.

2] You did not mix / stir it enough.....I stir it for at least 3mins.


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

Agree with X-shark. An Improper ratio mix will result in the issue you have. If using a 2 part epoxy as a top coat remember the quicker it cures the faster it will yellow and break down. Also You should thin the epoxy with Alcohol not Acetone. If you don't use a product like flex coat you can try Evirotex lite. It takes a few hours to set up but will not yellow and there is no need to thin it.


----------

